# Just received a cutting board from The BoardSmith



## thomapa1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Maple 2" x 12" x 18" 

Never had a high quality board. 
Just wow. 
Awesome product, high quality. I'm going to love using this. Well worth the investment. 

While it may seem 'high priced', once you do some research and see the quality - you'll know it is worth it.


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 16, 2016)

I have seen their boards they seem pretty expensive for what they are. cutting boards are not like knives as long as you can make a good joint you can make a good cutting board. I have made several myself. I don't make them as they take too much time for what money I would make on them. nothing wrong with the cutting board but it is not going to work better or worse then any other. Now to make a great looking board that is where the cost is ok to get a cool looking board. Now this board would be worth the cost 



or this


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 16, 2016)

cncrouting said:


> I have seen their boards they seem pretty expensive for what they are. cutting boards are not like knives as long as you can make a good joint you can make a good cutting board. I have made several myself. I don't make them as they take too much time for what money I would make on them. nothing wrong with the cutting board but it is not going to work better or worse then any other. Now to make a great looking board that is where the cost is ok to get a cool looking board. Now this board would be worth the cost
> 
> 
> 
> or this



Kind of douchey to tell the OP they essentially wasted their money. And I'd have to disagree on your statement regarding how simple it is to make a quality board for cheap. You yourself even refuted said statement regarding the time it takes to produce said board not being worth the money&#129300;


----------



## panda (Dec 16, 2016)

Interesting first post. Those two you showed look stupid if you ask me. Appearance is matter of opinion.


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 16, 2016)

I did not say they wasted their money I said I thought it was overpriced for a maple cutting board. but we all spend more then we should sometimes for stuff we want. I even posted a pic of one of their boards that was well priced or even under priced. it takes about 30 to 60 minutes with basic tools to make a cutting board that size and 10.00 to 15.00 in wood if I bought it from a wood store at regular prices. when you are setup for it with big belt sanders to flatten them out it is not bad in time at all. 
what I said was I can't charge enough for a cutting board to make it worth the time for me. I don't have the tools to make them really fast. I would have to charge about the same because I am not setup for it and I don't expect people will pay that much for it. making cool patterns and such really takes the time and thats where the cost comes in. I know 3 companies that make cutting boards less then a mile from me thats something I would buy local.


----------



## lans8939 (Dec 16, 2016)

The BoardSmith boards are very well made, I have 2 of them. IMHO they are worth the cost as they will last a very long time with proper care.


----------



## guari (Dec 16, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> Kind of douchey to tell the OP they essentially wasted their money. And I'd have to disagree on your statement regarding how simple it is to make a quality board for cheap. You yourself even refuted said statement regarding the time it takes to produce said board not being worth the money&#129300;



+1

Then you go on to say that you can't make it work for you because of the time and necessary equipment. 

Well, that's exactly the reason why they are not cheap! If things were as simple as only charging for materials...


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 16, 2016)

I take it back on the price I talked to my friend and he would charge more. but he would be using madrone and walnut too. I know how much effort it takes to make the cool patterns. Here I can make my own cutting boards but my wife wants the plastic ones so she can throw them in the dishwasher. I have one nice one sitting around never getting used unless I have something large to cut. he would charge around 250 I think. I just put a juice groove in a edge grain cutting board and it only sells for 90.00 the raindrop one above was a experiment to test engrain inlay but its cost would be a lot since it is like making two endgrain cutting boards to get one.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 16, 2016)

guari said:


> +1
> 
> Then you go on to say that you can't make it work for you because of the time and necessary equipment.
> 
> Well, that's exactly the reason why they are not cheap! If things were as simple as only charging for materials...


I don't have the tools for it because i don't do that work. but if I did I know how long it takes to do it. I don't make anything much anymore I usually only cut stuff for other customers so my woodworking tools have shrunk down.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 16, 2016)

The cost of the tools, cost of the shop space, etc. all need to be factored in to the price, as BoardSmith is a business and not a side hobby. Selling the boards is what covers these other costs.

David Smith used to toss over 1/3 of the wood, so I don't think it's a simple as just buying $10 down at the hobby shop for all the wood you need. Large quantities of nice wood need to be procured.

And it's funny you say it takes too much time, as time obviously has a cost, which factors into the cost of the board.

Why the heck are your only 4 posts on KKF all in this thread? No introduction, etc. You just jumped in here and started spouting to a bunch of people who are strangers to you. Please take a step back and properly introduce yourself. Right now we don't know you from Adam, so your opinions carry a bit less weight then you probably think they might.


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 16, 2016)

I know what it takes I have been woodworking for 20+ years and as I said I was wrong on the price. I made three cutting boards and I was done. remember I only said I thought the maple was expensive and then I admitted it was a normal price. Plus the wood choice is too limited for me. 
not sure I have much else to post I only own three kitchen knives I use Just bought a carter handforged knife (I should have went and picked it up but I did not want to walk the 3 miles in 25 degrees we had in Portland this week that I learned about here.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 16, 2016)

cncrouting said:


> I have seen their boards they seem pretty expensive for what they are. cutting boards are not like knives as long as you can make a good joint you can make a good cutting board. I have made several myself. I don't make them as they take too much time for what money I would make on them. nothing wrong with the cutting board but it is not going to work better or worse then any other. Now to make a great looking board that is where the cost is ok to get a cool looking board. Now this board would be worth the cost



I'll have to disagree... There is a huge difference in a well made board and one that is not. When I go to art and crafts shows, I can see a huge disparity in the quality of the boards that are offered. BoardSmith is well known for their quality, the selection of wood, and the placement of the grain involved in the boards they make. You can get a cheaper board that will make do, and maybe you aren't as sensitive to it as me, but things like poor choice of wood really stick out. 

Also, many people do not do a good job of keeping proper sizing of the strips they laminate together which is further amplified when they cut and put them together for an endgrain board. For example, in the raindrop pattern board you posted, the position and grain of the wood in the drops is poorly chosen and horrible looking to my eyes. It could've been kinda cool if a little more care was taken in selection of the boards glued together as well as where the cuts would be for the raindrop edges.


----------



## thomapa1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Dear God - this went off the rails!
Bottom line = 
A. Not everyone has access to the tools necessary to make a cutting board. 
B. Not everyone has the skills to make a cutting board. 
Not everyone knows of or has local people who possess A and B as well as a reputation and offer of products.

Therefore 'normal' people find value in reputable people like The Boardsmith.
Sure we pay more than it costs them to make it...that's capitalism and why they are in business. They charge a fair price IMO...good for me, good for them.

<Maybe you should go and make a car - I'm sure you could build one cheaper than what Porsche sells them for.>


----------



## Mute-on (Dec 16, 2016)

Thomapa1,

Welcome to KKF and congratulations on your BoardSmith! The feel of a board has quite an impact on the experience of using a high quality knife. There's also a little satisfaction that comes with lifting your blade out of the timber end-grains that it has slightly embedded itself into with very light pressure. Most importantly, the knife edge is preserved, and no damage occurs. 
This is why a well designed and constructed board is a worthwhile investment in the longevity of your knives. 
Cheers
J


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 16, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> I'll have to disagree... There is a huge difference in a well made board and one that is not. When I go to art and crafts shows, I can see a huge disparity in the quality of the boards that are offered. BoardSmith is well known for their quality, the selection of wood, and the placement of the grain involved in the boards they make. You can get a cheaper board that will make do, and maybe you aren't as sensitive to it as me, but things like poor choice of wood really stick out.
> 
> Also, many people do not do a good job of keeping proper sizing of the strips they laminate together which is further amplified when they cut and put them together for an endgrain board. For example, in the raindrop pattern board you posted, the position and grain of the wood in the drops is poorly chosen and horrible looking to my eyes. It could've been kinda cool if a little more care was taken in selection of the boards glued together as well as where the cuts would be for the raindrop edges.


I agree well made things are nicer. and like I said I found out their price was not out of line. 
the cutting board was an experiment made from scrap laying around too much of a chance for failure to buy wood for it. the raindrops were from a ikea cutting board someone left at my shop. I kept finding bad joints in it.


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 16, 2016)

thomapa1 said:


> Not everyone knows of or has local people who possess A and B as well as a reputation and offer of products.
> 
> Therefore 'normal' people find value in reputable people like The Boardsmith.
> Sure we pay more than it costs them to make it...that's capitalism and why they are in business. They charge a fair price IMO...good for me, good for them.
> ...


I never said it was bad to buy a commercial cutting board. and B I never said I would make it cheaper. I then went and said the prices were not a problem once I looked a bit more.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 16, 2016)

cncrouting said:


> I never said it was bad to buy a commercial cutting board. and B I never said I would make it cheaper. I then went and said the prices were not a problem once I looked a bit more.



So what the heck is your point then?

You came out dissing this guy for buying an overpriced cutting board, went on to say how you could do it so much better for so much cheaper, then actually did some research on material cost, etc. etc. etc. and realised what a proper endgrain board is worth.


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 16, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> So what the heck is your point then?
> 
> You came out dissing this guy for buying an overpriced cutting board, went on to say how you could do it so much better for so much cheaper, then actually did some research on material cost, etc. etc. etc. and realised what a proper endgrain board is worth.


No I said I thought it was a bit overpriced then I said no I was wrong. I never said I could or would make a better one. I have no interest in making cutting boards I never said anyone was bad over buying the cutting board I never mocked them. if I cameo ff that way I am sorry it was not what I meant. I have terrible time explaining what I mean. Even if someone over pays for something it is not a big deal we all spend too much sometimes on something we want.


----------



## daveb (Dec 16, 2016)

So it was overpriced before it was not overpriced?

Perhaps you could venture over to New Member Intro and see about getting a Mulligan.

"When you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is quit digging."


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 16, 2016)

daveb said:


> So it was overpriced before it was not overpriced?
> 
> Perhaps you could venture over to New Member Intro and see about getting a Mulligan.
> 
> "When you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is quit digging."[/QUOTEyes I thought it was expensive for a plain maple cutting board and I admitted I was wrong. yes silly me to apologize.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 16, 2016)

cncrouting said:


> yes I thought it was expensive for a plain maple cutting board and I admitted I was wrong. yes silly me to apologize.



Maybe next time instead of apologizing, check into what you're saying before you say it...and maybe factor in that this is how someone here is trying to make a living...selling high end **** to people who are willing to pay for it...so material costs plus labor plus shop costs plus food on the table, etc...


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Dec 16, 2016)

**** happens the guy misspoke then apologized no harm no foul. Congratulations on a great purchase.


----------



## rami_m (Dec 17, 2016)

Cheeks1989 said:


> **** happens the guy misspoke then apologized no harm no foul. Congratulations on a great purchase.



Very true. 

Guys. Please don't rip people a new one over an honest mistake. Dude apologised. 

I don't know but occasions like these make me feel that we are a bit over protective of our vendors.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 17, 2016)

I wasn't being protective of one of our vendors. I was reacting to what appeared to be a troll post by someone who had never posted on KKF before. It was a very odd first posting.

Forget cutting boards and BoardSmith for a minute, and substitute any knife/ knifemaker. Sure, one can make a knife for a lot less than ANY maker/ vendor sells knifes for. But it's those pesky costs of all the equipment needed (assuming you do not already have it and have not already paid it all off, and have no operating costs), the cost of the shop space, the cost of the labor, and some full-time professionals even want things like health insurance, etc.

To me it was a either a post intended to troll, or possibly a post from someone who had a competing business.

My brother-in-law saw some of our BoardSmith boards a few years ago and thought the same as the OP. He has a wood shop in his garage, and his a hobbyist. So he made a maple board similar to one I had given his daughter. He was very proud that it only cost him ~$25 (a comparable Boardsmith board was about $125 at the time), but when I asked what he would sell something like that for he had no interest in selling it for less that what a BoardSmith board was running, as he recognized it took him a bit longer then he thought, the equipment he had really was not good enough to be able to produce bigger sized boards, and getting enough good wood to make boards in any kind of volume was difficult.

As with just about everything, it costs less to make something as a hobbyist using equipment one may already have on hand then it costs to set up a specific dedicated manufacturing/ fabrication operation and have the craftsmen be able to earn a living.


----------



## KeithA (Dec 17, 2016)

I wasn't thinking of BoardSmith, although I have one and love it. It just seemed abrupt for the OP to come on and share his satisfaction with the fine quality of the board and say the cost was well justified, followed by a post saying he was, in effect, overcharged. 

Yes, to his credit, cncrouting tried to correct himself several times, but a bit of tact was called for, imo. A closed mouth gathers no foot.

Actually, as a layman, I'm interested in the contributions that cncrouting could add on all matters regarding wood, just in a more respectful manner. CNC routers are serious business in woodworking and the forum may have a pretty well versed poster on a range of things beyond cutting boards such as sayas, magnetic knife strips, and handles.


----------

